
Singapore SingHealth COI Report: Dealing with IT Security Incidents - sohkamyung
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/singhealth-coi-report-16-recommendations-put-forward-in-dealing-11104458
======
sohkamyung
The full public report can be read via [1]

[1]
[https://www.mci.gov.sg/~/media/mcicorp/doc/report%20of%20the...](https://www.mci.gov.sg/~/media/mcicorp/doc/report%20of%20the%20coi%20into%20the%20cyber%20attack%20on%20singhealth%2010%20jan%202019.pdf?la=en)

